# 3D Design Project Using VCarve Pro 8.5



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

At one the meetings of our local CNC users group one of the members brought in a resin reproduction of a vintage pull knob backplate that his wife had purchased at a crafts supply store. She ask him if it could be designed in his Aspire software. This lead to a presentation for a future meeting.

I saw no reason that it had to be an exact reproduction and also wanted to make sure everyone with VCarve as well as Aspire software could do the project. What I came up with for a tutorial was a design project done with VCarve Pro 8.5 that used 3D models that were bundled with VCarve and Aspire software to build a backplate that could be carved on a CNC machine. I did a hands on demo of the file creation at the next meeting it took between 1 and 1 1/2 hours which included answering questions as I went. The group also ask if I would do a PDF so they could download it and follow along on their computer. 

I finally finished the file and thought I would post it here in case some of you might be interested in the project.

I am adding pictures of the resin backplate he brought to the meeting and the backplate from the design project. 

I also think this would make a great wall hanging if it were enlarged and started thinking about how it would look if each model was cutout separately from different woods then assembled. I am also adding one more picture that is painted with the wood bitmap images included in the data base that shows what one could look like out of different woods. The tutorial also shows you how the painting is accomplished.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

That's my Vectric go to guy in action!!


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Wow!! Very nice tutorial. Keep them coming. 
Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks, Mike. That is an excellent tutorial and very helpful for those of us trying learn the 3D aspects of V Carve.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

WoW, Mike there is a lot to that CNC stuff. Great pdf wish I understood it all , but just reading through it blows me away. I must take as long to make the pdf file as it takes the machine to carve it out. Thanks for posting what you guys do to arrive at your fabulous designs.
Herb


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Herb actually it take many days to put one of these PDF files together because you have to take screen shots every time you do something then add it to the current page in the tutorial (and you have to keep up with customer projects, walk dogs, work on cars, play with great grand kids and every thing else that comes up ... life goes on). 

Actually if you follow along with the tutorial you will find that I have omitted some of the steps toward the end that are repetitive in hopes that the follower has learned along the way. If they do get lost they can refer back in the PDF and figure out what step to take to get caught up. Hopefully the file won't be too confusing to follow. If I didn't omit the repetitive steps I would probably still be working on the file. If I included all the steps the file would probably be over 100 pages and not the 60 pages that I did.

Herb I think the important thing for new users to do is play with the software and learn as much as they can about the tools provided in the software. It is also very helpful if there is a local CNC user group they could join and learn more and if a CNC group is not available maybe a member of a local woodworking group with CNC equipment would be willing to help for free or a small fee.


----------

